# Unimat vs Xendoll



## georgef (Dec 6, 2004)

Has anybody had any experience with these two machines. Basically I want to know if the Austrian machine is worth 3x the Chinese?

Unimat $300
http://www.thecooltool.com/index_e.php
http://naturecoast.com/hobby/upic.htm

Xendoll: $99
http://www.xendoll.com/
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=40101


----------

